# Mini CCO MAC Haul



## gracie90 (Jul 18, 2013)

I went to the CCO yesterday and picked up 2 things - Pink Cult powder blush and Golden Oliver Pigment. I really like both of them, and I'm looking forward to using them!





  	Have any of you scored anything good at your local CCOs lately?


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 18, 2013)

Great haul! My best recent find was that my CCO had a pile of 165 brushes.


----------



## glammy girl (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice haul! You won't regret Pink Cult, it's beautiful! At first I thought it would be a bit too light for me judging by the color in the pan but it gives such a beautiful flush of color to the face  Besides who doesn't love a great matte blush? Enjoy


----------



## vanessa1996 (Jul 20, 2013)

gildedangel said:


> Great haul! My best recent find was that my CCO had a pile of 165 brushes.


wow! 165 brush? How amazing, I wish I could find them here in Florida.


----------



## That1980sGirl (Jul 20, 2013)

yup honey love l/s, purple rain e/s, knight divine e/s,immortal flower and modern Mandarin blush


----------



## gracie90 (Jul 21, 2013)

That1980sGirl said:


> yup honey love l/s, purple rain e/s, knight divine e/s,immortal flower and modern Mandarin blush


	That's an awesome haul!!


----------



## Britneyc07 (Aug 2, 2013)

I live in Louisiana and there arent any CCO'S : ( I WISH!! the closest one is in Texas. Hopefully I can go one weekend and find some great stuff to Haul.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 3, 2013)

Britneyc07 said:


> I live in Louisiana and there arent any CCO'S : ( I WISH!! the closest one is in Texas. Hopefully I can go one weekend and find some great stuff to Haul.


  	Actually your closest one should be in Gulport, MS. Unless they closed it. I haven't been in quite a while. I hope it's still there.

  	EDIT: Uh-oh... I called the number they had listed and it was no longer in service. I'm so sad now.


----------



## Britneyc07 (Aug 3, 2013)

No I stay in south west Louisiana like 30 mins from Texas state line!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 3, 2013)

Britneyc07 said:


> No I stay in south west Louisiana like 30 mins from Texas state line!


  	Ohhh okay. Yeah, you'd do best to go towards Texas. I've only been to the one in Cypress, TX.


----------



## Britneyc07 (Aug 3, 2013)

How did you like it. Find any good deals? I want to go to the one in Houston


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 3, 2013)

Britneyc07 said:


> How did you like it. Find any good deals? I want to go to the one in Houston


  	I liked it. At the time they had a nice selection of things. I think I bought a few eyeshadows. It's been a few years since I've gone though. I was living in Houston at the time. It's called the Houston Premium Outlets but it's actually in Cypress, TX. People just say Houston though even though Houston has a lot of little cities surrounding it.


----------

